# When you recompile your kernel and it won't boot



## fullauto2012 (May 28, 2016)

When you recompile your kernel and it won't boot...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1MnPO6WNJ4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tingo (May 29, 2016)

Well the rest of us just load kernel.old instead and get on with life. ;^)


----------

